# ??'s about GPS's



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hey guy n gals, im in the market for a new gps. 

Im looking for one that is intuitive to use, decent on batteries and doesnt cost an arm and a leg. (i doubt there is such a thing, but ill put it out there none the less because to be honest, i just dont know. the last time i bought one was in the early nineties.  )

... any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Garmin Etrex Venture Cx is the least expensive unit out there that's still worth buying @ $100. But in my opinion, you get what you pay for with electronics and you'll get more value for your money with something like the Garmin Dakota @ $300. Best Buy has the best prices.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm partial to Lowrance. I have a Garmin Rhino 530. It's a combination GPS and FRS/GMSR radio. I have a Lowrance, Expedition C, iFinder and a couple of older Lowrance iFinders as well. The Garmins are more popular. But like an Apple Macintosh computer, the Lowrance gets my vote for having a more intuitive user interface. EVERY new model of Garmin has a different set of buttons, or they're in a different place, or they have a different function.

Fishrmn


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey John...
I have the map create software for the lowrance units if you go that way.
You could make you a custom map of your area.
My I finder seems to work good. Locks on fast and holds on in moderate trees and canyons.

Grouse it's whats for dinner :lol: 

Lee


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a Garmin man myself. I use Rhinos, and I also have a Garmin etrex Vista. The Rhinos are preferable if you can afford them but any of the etrex series are perfectly fine. Just make sure that if you get a Garmin that the model ends in an "x" like as in HCx. The X I think stands for extra storage capacity where you can put in a micro SD card to store topo and things. Without the extra storage you will probably not be able to fit any topo on there... and don't pay for topo. It's rediculously overpriced. PM me, and I'll tell you how to get topo for any of the western states free. Don't worry. It's legal.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hey guys, sorry i havent kept up with this thread. i ended up going with a Garmin Etrex HCX.

Polarbear, pm sent.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Longgun said:


> hey guys, sorry i havent kept up with this thread. i ended up going with a Garmin Etrex HCX.
> 
> Polarbear, pm sent.


Which Etrex? You will be happy with that model. I have the legend and Vista and they are great GPS's


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I was going to say just use your phone. no need to carry any more then necessary. My phone also has forest service boundary's on it. I haven't used my Garmin etrex in several years!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> I was going to say just use your phone. no need to carry any more then necessary. My phone also has forest service boundary's on it. I haven't used my Garmin etrex in several years!


Is your phone an assisted gps phone that requires cell coverage or can it tap into satellites?

I have used many different GPS units/systems over the years...
I would suggest going to store and looking at various models (make them earn your money)...
Many have functions you will never use...
Some will be more intuitive than others depending upon what other devices you have been using...


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

You will like any of the eTrex models. I am partial to the Vista HCx. I have used it quite a bit, mostly on the ocean in Alaska, and it gets me exactly where I want to be every time. It is easy to use and locks on quickly.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> You will like any of the eTrex models. I am partial to the Vista HCx. I have used it quite a bit, mostly on the ocean in Alaska, and it gets me exactly where I want to be every time. It is easy to use and locks on quickly.


The Vista is the one i ended up with. So far i have been really impressed with it. I was down on the Pahvant playing with it last week. Love it!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just bought the Legend HCX bundle for $125 last week from Cabela's It was on sale for $125 and they had a $25 off of $150 coupon going. I had a Venture that was the same price w/o the software or case that only had like 16 or 24 mb of internal memory while the Legend came with a 1GB card that can be expanded to be even larger, so there was really no decision to be made on this one, not to mention the Legend having color screen and the Venture had black/white. I am impressed, they have come a long ways since my Magellan from about 5 years ago. It came in handy to report a scene to the DWR my first day out, the CO went right to it. They sure find satellites much faster than before.


----------

